

Visual Website Optimizer: Run A/B Tests On Your Site - cwan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/02/visual-website-optimizer-another-way-to-run-ab-tests-on-your-site/

======
paraschopra
Guys, I am happy that TC finally wrote about my startup! Relevant thread where
all this started: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1520001>

After following up for more than 50 days with NUMEROUS emails, looks like they
have finally submitted to my persistence ;)

Any way, this is good. I am happy that they wrote about Visual Website
Optimizer and hope this brings exposure.

EDIT: They've corrected the typos in the post.

~~~
harisenbon
Congrats paras! You have a great product, and you deserve the attention you're
getting.

Btw, love the articles that you write on smashing.

~~~
lkozma
meta-question: why does Paras' reply to this appear as link[dead] ?

~~~
paraschopra
Actually I had submitted the same response twice. So, deleted one. I'm having
some Internet connectively issues today.

------
robryan
Considering the effort that went into getting them to do a post it didn't seem
like much more than a rehash of whatever Paras has been sending them. More and
more recently it seems that much of the value ycombinator gives a company is
in the initial attention that they will always receive upon launch making it
that much harder for smaller people wanting to bootstrap without VC money and
without great industry contacts.

------
mahmud
Oh, _finally_. Paras Chopra gets the respect he deserves.

I don't know of any startup founder who works as hard as him.

 _Mubarak ho_ Paras gee, but, yar, this is long over due.

~~~
paraschopra
_Shukriya_ :)

------
luckystrike

      Website:	visualwebsiteoptimizer.com
      Location:	London, United Kingdom
    

Paras, you shifted your base from Delhi? :-)

On a serious note, I know you really wanted VWO to be covered on TC. If you
find time, please do write a blog post afterwards on what impact this coverage
had for your business. (Traffic driven to your site from TC, inquiries, new
signups etc )

~~~
paraschopra
No, I am still in Delhi. I am getting associated with a partner who is based
out of London. Yes, definitely. I will soon blog my experience about getting
TC coverage and it effects it had.

------
maheshs
Congratulations Paras!!! Its great to see Indian start-up featured in TC.

------
aymeric
Congratulations, I am very happy for you, your product is truly great and
deserves the coverage.

------
joshbuckley
Congratulations paras! Great to see how persistence pays off in the long run.

------
ThomPete
Congrats.

A small nitpick...

The A Weber Communications logo is looking jagged, you might want to re-render
it or re-size it depending on how you did it.

~~~
paraschopra
Yup, tried doing that but still it comes out to be Jagged. Used Photoshop
resizing option with default method of resizing. Do you have any
recommendation on how to re-render it without making it look jagged?

~~~
niyazpk
Use the 'Bicubic-sharper' option to reduce size. Here:
<http://i.imgur.com/xkHH9.png>

~~~
paraschopra
Oh wow, this looks beautiful. Mind if I use it?

~~~
lachyg
Hey mate, do you have Skype (IM) or AIM?

~~~
mahmud
The dude pretty much lives on gmail. Get his email and he is always greened
out. Always there when I reach out to him, as a friend, must be heaps more
responsive to his clients.

He changed his sleeping habits to accommodate .eu and .us time zones :-|

One day you will get offices in London and San Francisco, Paras, and you will
sleep when you damn feel like it. I see success in your immediate future.

------
benologist
What an awful writeup for such an accomplished startup.

------
confuzatron
Any idea why TC have a 'twttr' style logo at the moment?

<http://techcrunch.com/2006/07/15/is-twttr-interesting/>

~~~
confuzatron
Ahah. <http://techcrunch.com/50-days-of-logos/>

